# 120MM Case Fan Grill



## Revolution (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi,
I want to fit 2x120mm fan grill(with or without dust filter) to my Zebronics case.
And want to fit a wire grill at rear for better exhaust.
The grills will be fill at inside and rear of the case so I guess super smooth finish doesn't required.
So,I guess even nub like can do that if get proper tutorial.
But,I know adding side transparent is serious job and that's only can be done by any professional.
I want to buy fan grill and hand tools locally.
I'm from Kolkata.
I want to know which things are needed for these mod ?
And where to find those things at Kolkata and approximate price ?
Please don't suggest me to buy a 5K Dremel Tool to mod 1K case.
Better I could buy a costly new case then.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

> How does addition of grill improve the airflow?

> You need a grill only in case the fan is bare in which case it could hurt a finger.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 19, 2013)

If you had Bijli case then you understand why I wanted to do that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Revolution said:


> If you had Bijli case then you understand why I wanted to do that.


No I don't have Bijli but you can explain.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 20, 2013)

Actually at rear where the fan is situated the holes are very tiny.
Not enough gap for air to pass through easily.
Not even honey comb mesh type with big gaps and enough space.
Try this.
And for front only one slot and I have tried a 90CMF fan at front.
It was sound like a jet engine cos the gap between the metal wall(where fan mounted) almost no and holes are very tiny to suck enough air for 90CMF fan easily.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

Alright, even I faced there issues, so I cut-removed the metal covering the rear and side panel fans but didn't use a grill though. You can get those grill locally at shops which sell/repair big ups or server products. Buying them online makes sense only if you buy in bulk.

Alright, even I faced there issues, so I cut-removed the metal covering the rear and side panel fans but didn't use a grill though. You can get those grill locally at shops which sell/repair big ups or server products. Buying them online makes sense only if you buy in bulk.

Alright, even I faced there issues, so I cut-removed the metal covering the rear and side panel fans but didn't use a grill though. You can get those grill locally at shops which sell/repair big ups or server products. Buying them online makes sense only if you buy in bulk.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 20, 2013)

Online make no sense in this case.
That's why I need help locally.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

you can use thin steel mesh as the grill. its interwoven, like fabric... its easy to work on with hand tools, but the thing itself is very wobbly. you will need to fold it to give it better strength. 
but the airflow will be excellent for a DIY mesh. 

for the tools, you will need a good wire cutter. 

btw, how will you cut the cabinet??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> you can use thin steel mesh as the grill. its interwoven, like fabric... its easy to work on with hand tools, but the thing itself is very wobbly. you will need to fold it to give it better strength.
> but the airflow will be excellent for a DIY mesh.
> 
> for the tools, you will need a good wire cutter.
> ...



That can be done by fist making a alightly larger hole in the grill, then using nose-plier to cut of the grill. Filing will adda finish and remove the sharp edges.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

filing sheet metal? -_-

what about the chipped off paint job around the cut??


----------



## Revolution (Apr 20, 2013)

Is there any kind if hand drill which can be work like Dremel too.
Only for making holes ?
Then may be I use good quality sharp metal/wire cutter ?
A small hacksaw,round file,U channel rubber,screws etc also may be required ?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

there are small hand drills, but not enough for making holes in sheet steel. for that you need high RPM mounted drill. 

btw, just a suggestion, you could look in the NZXT Gamma in my siggy. its ~2.6K in MD Comp. 

and its Leagues ahead of the zebronics box you have now.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 21, 2013)

My bro got CM430 case.
We have to spent at least one hour and hard work to clean our cases once in  a month.
We disassemble and reassemble most of the part when clean.
That is not very fast and easy job.
Only difference is I can see the HDDs temp of my bro's PC is 2C lower than mine and that's cos his case front intake fan can suck more air and blow to HDDs than mine.
I don't see any reason at present to spend 3K on new case.
Better I will keep this money for my next upgrade.
But,I will buy a good case later.
Case will be almost dust free and easy to clean.
Sadly a good case is very very expensive.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Apply masking tape on surface near the grill.

> Use nail, nose plier, wire cutter or whatever is available to scrap off the grill.

> Use wire-stripper to cut off the small remains on the circumference.

> File it.

I did the same with my cabinet.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2013)

using masking tape is a nice technique


----------

